# Schecter Neck vs Ibanez Neck



## ICSvortex (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I am thinking about buying a Schecter Seven (maybe a Demon 7), but i am worried about the neck beeing to fat.

Now i wanted to ask you guys what your experiences are with schecter necks. 

Since i play ibanez (rgir27fe/rg7421) usually, i also wanted to know how the schecter necks compare to the ibanez necks.

thanks a lot <3


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 13, 2016)

Depends on the model. The schecter's with the extra thin profile are close too Ibanez. I've found that the schecters have a rounded neck profile. Personally I prefer the "flatter" back on the ibby.


----------



## DC23 (Feb 13, 2016)

Schecter necks as a whole will probably be thicker than what you're used to if you're used to the Wizard necks. I have only owned one Schecter and that was a Jeff Loomis 7 way back in the day. The neck was quite thick (although I would say not uncomfortable). That being said, not all of the Schecter necks will be baseball bat thick. For instance, when I tried the KM-7 / KM-6 a couple of months ago, it reminded me more of a Jackson profile, which by no means is a baseball bat. As with anything, heading over to a music store and giving a few different models a spin. Hope this helps?


----------



## Aymara (Feb 13, 2016)

Some newer models like the KM or the Hybrid have a similar profile as the SLS and are called slim necks in terms of Schecter.

When I compare the neck of my Hybrid with Gibson Les Pauls, it's a bit thicker than a LP 60ies slim neck.


----------



## Mangle (Feb 13, 2016)

Schecter have a wide variety of neck profiles on their guitars. For the past year or two their shredder's (slim) necks have slimmed even more. Making your conundrum even more mired. All best exemplified by the Jeff Loomis signature line of guitars. In the description screen of each individual model's information page on the Schecter website the neck profile descriptive term has changed from "thin C" to "ultra-thin-C". Without knowing through general experience with guitar necks makes this seem oblique at best. Making it more easily understandable in general terms is problematic. The ultra-thins are real close to Ibby's(though not as flat).
I own a JLV7FR which is sweet as f*ck but has a much fatter (& rounder) neck than my Ibanez RG7321 (my everyday driver). I was initially distressed by the difference but, I adapted to the difference. It's a bigger deal if you're trying to get yourself a bestie. Good luck


----------



## 7JxN7 (Feb 16, 2016)

I went and checked out a few different schecters a few weeks back in a local music shop. Overall I think the fat/huge schecter necks are a thing of the past. I'm predominantly an Ibanez player these days, but i had no issue with any of the schecters i tried out. Their slimmest necks are similar to what Ibanez do, but even the slightly thicker ones weren't what i would call a fat neck. The biggest difference in the necks to Ibanez was the actual profile. On Schecters 6 and 7 strings guitars it felt a lot more round, no real shoulders or flatness to the back like most Ibby's. I didn't mind them, but like anything new you haven't tried before, try to play one or 2 if possible to give yourself an idea what they are like


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 16, 2016)

Bdtunn said:


> Depends on the model. The schecter's with the extra thin profile are close too Ibanez.



It's my exact opinion. I have an RG7621 whose neck I'm very satisfied with. I owned a Blackjack 7 with the regular treetrunk neck which I could never get used to... but I also tried my friend's Hellraiser 7 with the slim neck and it was as comfortable as my Ibby.


----------

